# Red wine braised venison stew



## Ty520 (May 12, 2021)

3 pounds cubed venison seared in drippings of fried lardons, then braised for 3 hours in a bottle of pinot noir with carrots, onion, celery, garlic, bouquet garnis, and mushrooms, served with a baguette, and a bottle of 2018 pinot noir


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2021)

_Looks tasty. Nice photography...JJ_


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2021)

Looks excellant


----------



## crazymoon (May 13, 2021)

T520, Looks delicious!


----------



## kilo charlie (May 13, 2021)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## Winterrider (May 13, 2021)

Looks wonderful, gives me a plan what to do with one of the roasts I have.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 13, 2021)

Ohhh! WOW! That looks amazing! Picture perfect- carousel nomination worthy even!
Congrats!


----------



## indaswamp (May 13, 2021)

Awesome! I make a dish very similar....sure is a good meal on a cold day! Like!


----------



## Ty520 (May 13, 2021)

Thanks, all!

Definitely would have been more appropriate in winter - not on a 93* day.

a little gamier than I wanted, but it was shot in the wild by my father in law, so beggars can't be choosers


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2021)

WOW that looks amazing!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## tallbm (May 13, 2021)

Ty520 said:


> 3 pounds cubed venison seared in drippings of fried lardons, then braised for 3 hours in a bottle of pinot noir with carrots, onion, celery, garlic, bouquet garnis, and mushrooms, served with a baguette, and a bottle of 2018 pinot noir
> 
> View attachment 496131



Hi there and welcome!!!

I highly urge you to try this with Venison Shank and Heal meat.  Most people throw away this part of the deer due to all the tendon and silver skin BUT if you cut the meat away from the bone, cube it up, and braise it.... all that extra tissue turns into magnificent flavor in the dish.  Simply out of this world and in my family is arguably the most flavorful part of the Deer :)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2021)

That Looks Excellent, Ty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 13, 2021)

Awesome looking meal! 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (May 13, 2021)

That is a very nice looking plate!  Very well done!


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2021)

It looks very good and I'd eat it no matter what the temp outside is. I cook venison any time of the year and you just made me want to get some out and defrost it lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2021)

Great job on a great looking plate.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (May 14, 2021)

Fine looking meal for sure !


----------



## jcam222 (May 14, 2021)

I’d sure love to have some of that. Looks very rich and tasty.


----------



## forktender (May 17, 2021)

Damn, that looks flat out killer!!!

I can't deer hunt any more because of a super jacked up spine and nerve damage in my legs from spinal surgeries.

That is one meal I truly miss these days. So now the only time I get to eat veneson is when a buddy gifts it to me or invites me over for supper. ( I must've missed you call).

Have you tried Pablano peppers in your braising liquid? It's awesome in beef stew as well.
If not you really should, it's amazing what it does to that dish. I cut the peppers into 1'' strips then cut the strips into  1''x 1/2'' cubes. Then make up a batch of Bisquick drop dumplings or biscuits for that dish I really enjoy the dumplings though......Try it if you haven't.








						Original Bisquick Dumplings
					

The original Bisquick Dumpling recipes and directions from the box.




					recipeland.com
				




My mom would make this for us as soon as the deer aged a week or two in the walk in.
Neck meat is perfect for this dish because it braises down really well.

Hell of a job!!!

Dan


----------



## sandyut (May 17, 2021)

all my favorite things are in the stew!  Mostly venison and wine.  looks amazing!  big like


----------



## JLeonard (May 17, 2021)

Darn good looking meal. I'd be around for seconds.
Jim


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

Looks real tasty!


----------



## Plinsc (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks very good!
I took out the last of the venison from the freezer to make this tonight


----------

